# Bike shop recomendations in SF



## GeHe (Jun 24, 2009)

Not really sure if this post belongs in this sub-forum. If SF is regarded as southern california, then please accept my appologies.  Living in Norway.

I'm going to San Francisco this summer and I'm thinking of buying a new road bike. Been "googling" my way through the web for some time looking for decent bike shops. Have come up with some nice candidates, but it's always nice to get advice from the locals. 

I'm interested in either a Merlin or Litespeed frame/bike or a good deal on a carbon racer for approx. 2000-2300 USD. I have been riding for some years now, and I now my way around the different brands and component groups, size and fittings and so on, so I'm looking for a quite big store with bikes in store (since I'm not going to stay for too long, and can't wait for something to be ordered), hopefully with some 2008-bikes they need to get rid of. If you know about some big sale coming up, I would love to hear about that as well. 

I arrive at August 4th and will be staying for four days.


----------



## pbpme (Jul 4, 2007)

Pacific Bicycles is one of the best in SF. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Greetings. SF is most definitely nor cal and I hope you have a wonderful stay! Lombardi Sports is a large pro shop and sponsors a local pro team. They're clearing out their Look frames right now.
https://www.lombardisports.com/lstP...cling&subclasscode=R&subclassname=ROAD&type=8


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

The Litespeed dealer for SF is:
Roaring Mouse Cycles
1352 Irving Street
San Francisco, CA
94122
PH: 415-753-6272
www.roaringmousecycles.com
[email protected]

They have great reviews over on MTBR.COM. Something like 20 reviews and almost all 5 of 5. Very small shop, but they sure keep their customers happy. They also sponsor a race team.

The Merlin dealer for San Francisco is:
BikeNut
2221 Filbert Street
San Francisco, CA 94123
415-931-0666
http://www.bikenut.us/

Many people like Bike Nut, though I personally found them to be a little too good at selling up someone on something more expensive than they wanted.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I like Pacific Bicycles, too. They sell both road and mountain bikes equally.

The last time I stopped by Roaring Mouse it seemed more like they're a mountain-bike specific shop that also deals with road bikes. Their website makes them look like a larger shop than they really are.

I've never been to Wrench Science, in Berkeley, but I hear that they're a great bike store.

Growing up in Oakland, we used to ride our bikes to Berkeley and Alameda to visit the different bike stores. I don't know how things have changed in the last 30 or so years so this may no longer be the case.


----------



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

Not in SF, but a decent inventory of last year's models. 30 minutes south by car, 1 hour by train/bus.
http://www.goridebicycles.com/Site/Closeoutlist.htm

Mike's Bikes also has a good selection and frequent sales.
http://mikesbikes.com/

Other interesting/quirky SF shops include:
Freewheel in the Mission
Bespoke in Noe Valley
American Cyclery near Golden Gate Park

Enjoy!


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

All the shops mentioned above are great. One thing SF does not lack is good bike shops. As far as Ti frames go, Roaring Mouse had a few Litespeeds when I was there last week. 2 or 3 frames and one built up, nothing was mark as clearance, but I also didn't talk pricing with anybody because they did not have my size. I was also at Bike Nut last week and they only had carbon bikes, it would be hard to find a bike there for $2300.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Bike Nut on Filbert is excellent although they will try to up sell, as mentioned above.


----------

